# Reborn Classic and a question



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello all.

Finally broke down and put the 'ol ScotchBrite to my highly polished '97 Classic. The mirror sheen was great when she was new, but four years of dragging her across the country really made her show her age. So out came the acetone, off came the decals, and soon I had 'er down to her birthday suit

I was aprehensive about the scotchBrite, but decided that she really could not look much worse. Also, I had no idea how to go about the "brushing", but it all made sense once I got into it.

Final result; WHY did I not do this years ago ? She looks great, nearly new, and kind of reminds me of the finish of the older Merlins, which I always liked.

She really needs one more finishing touch, to put the headbadge back on. What brand/type of adhesive should I get? Any tips or caveats I should be aware of?

Thanks for reading
Don


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Don, Post pictures! Since a headtube badge is not a structural part I would just put a thin layer of clear silicon glue and leave it cure.


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, post some pics! I have a 2000 highly polished Classic and am very interested on how well your Classic turned out.


----------



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

...and I will, just as soon as we get some sunshine and I learn how to post pix. (Am I the last person who doesn't know how to do this?)
Don


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a 96' Classic polish finish. I use some Mother's chrome and aluminum polish on it once a year or so and it gleams like a mirror. It makes quickwork of bringing back the shine.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

I would love to see some pics of your newly Scotchbrited Merlin too.


----------

